# France v Serbia



## tip74 (May 31, 2012)

France v Serbia
Serbia have lost a friendly game with Spain (0:2) few days ago, and today will have completely changed team, with even 10 new players (only Ivanovic takes place again). Starting eleven should look like this: Brkic - Ivanovic, Maksimovic, Rajkovic - Ninkov, Fejsa, Matic, Mladenovic - Tadic, Jankovic – Scepovic.


----------

